# balm of life/norristown pa.



## welddigger (Jul 20, 2006)

Heres a prof. W. W. DILLS bottle I haven't seen before. I've dug the dills medicine ones in clear and amber but I've never got a balm of life or seen one at a show, but I don't really look for them. This one I got from my father in-law and who knows where he got it, he's quite the pack rat! Was wondering if it's rare or if this is as common as the other Dills bottles. Also maybe how much I should sell it for if anything.Thanx and keep the dirt movin'


----------



## welddigger (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry about the sideways[]


----------



## welddigger (Jul 20, 2006)

Last side!


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey, that is a pretty cool bottle. Isn't Norristown where the forum dig is supposed to take place? Maybe some of those PA. guys know something about it.


----------



## David E (Jul 21, 2006)

THE DILL MEDICINE CO
 NORRISTOWN PA. DILLS
 BALM OF LIFE
 Advertised 1900 and 1916
 Aqua 6 5/8" x 2 3/8" x 1 1/8"  ref Fike

 Dave


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 21, 2006)

That variation is less common than the other balm of life. It appears to be an earlier version. I would guess it would sell in the $10-20 range.


----------



## jwolf74 (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a bottle almost exactly like this , only it says READING , PA instead of Norristown,pa .
 Also it is a kind of aqua color & has been approximatly dated to the 1880's by a friend of mine who has been involved in bottle for awhile.

 Any idea's ?

 thanks
 Jamie


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, that's an old thread.
 I think I have seen Harrisburg versions too. Maybe the Dills had family all over making meds or he move around a lot. Never researched them.


----------



## Mattkoz (Mar 15, 2008)

There is a dig where evryone on the forum goes to every year???? Because i am currently diggng a dunp in norristown, circ 1880's-1910's. I am kind of new to the hobby and the forum anddo not know about what the diggers here do.


----------



## rando (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes i believe this to be the rare and important example of the clear variant found only in the Norristown area !! Please email me so we can consign it in our next auction titled  "Summer Sh*t" .


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 16, 2008)

???


----------

